# Amps lights up but doesnt push subs



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Ok so heres the deal...

I started out with one HX2 sub and a 700s Rockford 2 channel amp. I only had one sub at the time and it was working fine. 

One night I'm coming home from my friends house and my clutch burns out and im stuck. The next day I come back and unistall the box and amp so it would not get stolen.

For Christmas I got another sub for my car. So I install it and reconnect all the wires the same way. Except this time the amp turns on but the subs push nothing.. u can feel them working but there is no bass at all..

Everytime i moved my RCA jacks iun and out it would like pop and it would kick harder but have a hollow sound to it.

I drove my car to a local audio palce and he let me try a new set of RCAs and the same thing happened ruling out bad RCAs.

I've checked all the wires to the amp several times and nothing is wrong. It wouldnt be anything in the box because the one sub would of worked because I never touched it since it worked.

Maybe its a faulty sub and its caussing the other one harm? I cant figure anything out and I'm getting fustrated. Any Advice at all?

Thanks

Jesse


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Did you check the polarity of the wiring? Maybe you have +/- wrong? Are you sure you wired both of em correct? Ohm wise I mean? I had the same thing once, but I dont remember why it happend. Good Luck

Thats the only thing the audio place did, check the rcas? He didnt go over anything else?


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

maybe and this is just a maybe but there is a possibility that the RCA connecton to the curcuit board is cracked or coming lose. i have had this happen before but it has been awhile so i can't remember accuratly.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *
> Thats the only thing the audio place did, check the rcas? He didnt go over anything else? *


Im going to check the polarity wiring inside the box. I know the left sub was wired right becuase it worked. But maybe because the right one was wired wrong it could throw it all off?

And I wasnt paying the guy and he was kind of busy. Only thing I ever bought there was a wiring kit so Its not like he had any obligation to help me and i wasnt paying him..

Thanks for help.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

How do you like your Rockford Head unit? I have the 9400, what about you? I dont like it that much, it doesnt give me any options, besides bass and treble, no eq or nothing. But its mp3, so its all good.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

I have the 9300

I like it a lot.. I used to have a Sony Xplod and this one is much better... 

I also have the MP3 playback feature.

I preobably would of went with another brand but i wanted to stay with all Rockford in my car for better quality.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

are you running more than one sub now, or a dual voice coil? if one is set right and the other backwards, they cancel each other out, and have little more bass than a 5" speaker, check the polarity, that is more than likely the source of the problem, unless it is something on the board of the amp


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Im runnin 2 dual voice coil subs.. that probably is the problem.. Im going to unscrew the sub tomorrow and take a look..

Thanks


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

glad to help, I have 2 of the punch HX2's, they sound good, I will be putting them in a ported box when I get my folding rear seat. They're definitely worht the money, and hold up better than the SoloBaric's too


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

you pushing with a 700s also?

I took out the new sub and found that it was cross wired...

Thanks for the help.. Im going to put it back in the car tomorrow..

Sometimes being Polish is rough lol..


----------



## bickmade (Aug 16, 2002)

What it all boils down to is TRIAL and ERROR my friend. Work your magic.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

well another sad day..

all the wire in the box was corrected...

so i put box back into car for the third time.. during instalation i blow a fuse. 4 stores later i finally fine someone with the fuse. Put the fuse in and the same thing.

so i tried moving my aux cables to a different location. instead of plugging them into SUM OUT from the head unit i put them into REAR OUT and it worked.. After a test drive and 10 minutes later it stopped again.

Could my AUX wires from my deck be bad already? How can i check this and can i get replacements?


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

if you're blowing fuses have the amp checked out to make sure nothing wrong with amp, before you mess up amp, then check your power and ground cables


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Well the blown fuse was because my friend was being careless and when re-installing the power cable to the amp hit it to the grand cable.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Thats Smart!


----------



## STD grabbag (Nov 29, 2002)

well from reading this thread it appears to me that everyone here has no idea of what they are talking about. from what i read is that you bought a rockford amp at best buy, the 700s and an hx2 sub. well what i can tell is that the amp is only stable at 4ohms bridged and you probably had your sub wired in parellel, which would make it two ohms. therfore frying your amp. that was probably the thing that you smell when you said that you clutch burned out. never never ever!!! put less of a load on an amp than what its rated at!!!!!1 oh yeah when you rewire you amp or take it out always take the fuse out that can ruin your amp too.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

My amp is rated at 2ohms for 350 x 2 ch so i am able to run it at 2 ohms.


----------



## STD grabbag (Nov 29, 2002)

yeah 2 ohms stereo. you probably have it bridged. you didnt say so thats what i am guessing.


----------



## BadAhab (Apr 30, 2002)

yeah a lot of amps will let you put them into 2 ohms but only in stereo. cheep amps "think best buy" are almost all like that. most of that rf garbage is that way too.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

So how should i re-wire my dual voice coil subs?

I cant even get it to stay on without blowing a fuse now wither. theres a short somewhere.


----------



## STD grabbag (Nov 29, 2002)

your amp might be fried. check your amp. and if you have 2 dvc's the wire each speaker in parallel the connect the speakers in series. taht will make a 4ohm load. that will not hurt your amp. to check you amp smell the bottom and if it smells burts then its bad.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

or if STD knew what he ws talking about is that you can wire each channel from your amp into each voice coil, or if you're sub is a dual 2 ohm then it would wire into a 4 ohm, word of advice STD ask questions before opening your mouth and acting like an ass on here, not many people care for it, and as far as your concerned you have no idea who or what anybody on here knows so you might want to not step on too many people's toes

just try not to be an ass, ok thanks in advance also Rockford Fosgates are some of the best amps and stable amps I have ever dealt with and have a safety switch built in and would shut off amp before blowing fuse. it helps a lot to know what you're talking about, go to Rockford's website a lot of useful info to fill your knowledge with


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

well i opened amp last night and everything looked good in there. I think i might bring it to a shop and see what they say.

thanks for all the help


----------



## STD grabbag (Nov 29, 2002)

i know what the hell im talking about i sold the damn SHIT. I F*CKING HATE THIS DAMN FORUM!!!! its full of nothing but idiots. f*ck this place!!!


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

well, we'll miss you sweety


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

STD grabbag said:


> *i know what the hell im talking about i sold the damn SHIT. I F*CKING HATE THIS DAMN FORUM!!!! its full of nothing but idiots. f*ck this place!!! *


You might hate this place, but please watch the language, OK?


----------



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

kbrassfi said:


> *just try not to be an ass, ok thanks in advance*


Sorry, but I don't see where he was being an ass anywhere so I don't see why this was brought up. Perhaps it's bad blood from another thread, but I don't see why it should be brought up here.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

STD grabbag said:


> *i know what the hell im talking about i sold the damn SHIT. I F*CKING HATE THIS DAMN FORUM!!!! its full of nothing but idiots. f*ck this place!!! *


 we've had enough of you. You're gone.


----------

